# Launch of Pet Webinars



## petwebinars (May 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Thought some of you may be interested in a new website that I have just launched.

www.petwebinars.co.uk

Pet Webinars was set up to give top quality information to pet owners about their beloved pet. All of the content on the site has been produced by vets and vet nurses.

We are holding our first FREE webinar this Monday 14th May at 8pm. To register for your free place please click the link below

Register now for our FREE Webinar on Successful longterm care of cats with kidney problems | Pet Webinars

If you are unable to attend the live event if you register we will then send you details on how you can access the recording.

The webinar is entitled Successful long term care of cats with kidney problems and is presented by Dr Sarah Caney, a cat specialist.

I hope you find this useful.

Many Thanks

Wendy


----------



## petwebinars (May 12, 2012)

In case anyone is interested the recording of the webinar is now available to watch whenever you wish at the following link

Successful long term care of cats with kidney problems | Pet Webinars

I would be very grateful for feedback from people. Do you think this is a good idea?
What topics would like to be covered?

Many thanks

Wendy


----------

